# absoluter Neuling - spontan Angel gekauft - nichts geht



## fw1962 (16. August 2008)

Hallo,

verrückte Sache - Ich bin gerade in _Skandinavien und kam gestern an einem Angler Laden vorbei.

Als absoluter Neuling habe ich mir ohne große Vorbereitung sehr spontan einen ersten Anglerset gekauft - siehe nachfolgend

Leider war keine Beschreibung dabei und ich scheitere schon am einfädeln der Anglerschnur. Einmal hat es funktioniert. Nun bekomme ich es aber nicht mehr auf die Reihe

*Könnt Ihr mir Bitte kurzfristig weiter helfen - vielleicht ein paar Bilder wie man das ganze mit dem Faden auf die Reihe bekommt. 

*Die Urlaubstage laufen ja schon und vo mir lauter Seen voller Fische. Die Bezahlung und Genehmigung lief ja einfach übers Internet. Echt Klasse 

Danke im voraus

_Shimano Exage 1000FA








Shimano Exage AX STC Mini TeleSpin - 210 ML


----------



## Thorben93 (16. August 2008)

*AW: absoluter Neuling - spontan Angel gekauft - nichts geht*

Hast du schon schnurauf der Rolle drauf?? Wenn ja machst du die Bremse ganz auf  und ziehst du schnur durch jeden einzelnen ring von der Rute, Du fängst an bei dem größten bis hin zum kleinsten  so in der reinfolge, dann kkotest du einen Wirbel ( Karabiner) an die Schnur und hängt nen spinner an dem Wirbel ( Karabiner) und dann wirfst du aus und holst ein, und wenn was ruckt in der Rute machst nen anschlag,.....


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. August 2008)

*AW: absoluter Neuling - spontan Angel gekauft - nichts geht*

vlt. läßt du dir auch einfach im laden helfen oder fragst einen anderen angler vor ort!


----------



## fw1962 (16. August 2008)

*AW: absoluter Neuling - spontan Angel gekauft - nichts geht*

Hallo,

es geht nur darum, wie die Anglerschnur an dem Shimano Exage 1000FA Teil von der Haupt-Rolle auf die Umlenk-Rolle eingefädelt werden muss. Der Weg danach ist klar.

Danke im voraus für eure Hilfe 

PS: Wir sind an einem sehr einsamen See - leider keine weiteren Angler aktuell zu sehen - und zum Laden wäre es über eine Stunde - das wollte ich vermeiden


----------



## leopard_afrika (16. August 2008)

*AW: absoluter Neuling - spontan Angel gekauft - nichts geht*

Welche Umlenkrolle??? Bügel auf, einfädeln in Rute, Bügel zu. Ohne jedes umwickeltes Umlenken!!!#6


----------



## Buster (16. August 2008)

*AW: absoluter Neuling - spontan Angel gekauft - nichts geht*

vielleicht hilft Dir dieses Bild:

klick mich

oder dieses:

klick mich auch


----------



## Colophonius (16. August 2008)

*AW: absoluter Neuling - spontan Angel gekauft - nichts geht*

Fernhilfe ich schwer!
ICh würde die Stunde Fahrt zum Angelladen hinnemhne, und mich fachmännisch beraten lassen- dann wird das auch mehr


----------



## ViTderAngleR (16. August 2008)

*AW: absoluter Neuling - spontan Angel gekauft - nichts geht*

ich glaub er will wissen, wie man die schnur auf die rolle bekommt oder?


----------



## fw1962 (16. August 2008)

*AW: absoluter Neuling - spontan Angel gekauft - nichts geht*

Leute,

man, manchmal steht man echt auf der Leitung

Gestern Nacht habe ich meine Angel ausgeworfen und wollte probieren wie es geht. Dabei ist mir die Angelschnur gerissen

Und jetzt kommt es - Dabei habe ich den Faden falsch rum aufgewicket und habe es nicht gemerkt.

Und somit habe ich es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, die Anglelschnur vernünftig einzufädeln

Verrückt, aber jetzt funkioniert es

Danke für eure Hilfe #6 und Sorry für diese  |peinlich Frage


----------



## Andy-583 (16. August 2008)

*AW: absoluter Neuling - spontan Angel gekauft - nichts geht*



fw1962 schrieb:


> Leute,
> 
> 
> Und jetzt kommt es - Dabei habe ich den Faden falsch rum aufgewicket und habe es nicht gemerkt.



|bigeyes Wie bekommt man das denn hin? Rücklaufsperre aus und dann rückwärts gekurbelt? #d


----------



## Thorben93 (16. August 2008)

*AW: absoluter Neuling - spontan Angel gekauft - nichts geht*

sachlich bleiben collegen, er hat sich was gekauft und vllt war die rucklaufsprerre auch als er die bekommen hat die rolle! 

dann mal PEtri Heil fw1962


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (16. August 2008)

*AW: absoluter Neuling - spontan Angel gekauft - nichts geht*

Aber sonst kriegst du alles hin?
Beherrschst du einen passenden Knoten? Die 0815-Hausfrauenknoten sind bei Angelschnüren leider unangebracht, da sich die Schnur selbst zerschneidet. Es wäre ärgerlich wenn du einen Fisch dran hast und der Knoten bricht.

Weisst du was für Fischarten im Gewässer sind?
Was hast du für Köder und Kleinteile parat?


----------



## schwedenfan83 (16. August 2008)

*AW: absoluter Neuling - spontan Angel gekauft - nichts geht*

Hey  auf jeden Fall hast du dir da eine Super Rute und Rolle ausgesucht.

Wenn du absoluter Neuling bist von hier nur ein dafür aber wichtiger Tipp:
Stelle blos die Bremse der Rolle(der Drehknopf oben auf der Spule) so ein, dass die Schnur nicht reißt !
Du hast da ein ziemlich leichtes Gerät gekauft und in Schweden beißen immer und überall Hechte  ....und die können ziehen !!


----------



## fw1962 (16. August 2008)

*AW: absoluter Neuling - spontan Angel gekauft - nichts geht*

Hi,

das Angel-Abenteuer geht weiter.

Meine Freundin ist fast vor Lachen vom Steg gefallen, weil ich beim Werfen einmal die komplette Angel ins Wasser geworfen habe. Aber so langsam wird es besser



> Beherrschst du einen passenden Knoten? Die 0815-Hausfrauenknoten sind bei Angelschnüren leider unangebracht, da sich die Schnur selbst zerschneidet.



versuche es mit dem Clinchknoten
http://www.dahmeland73.de/Tipps-und-Tricks/Angelknoten.htm

 



> Weisst du was für Fischarten im Gewässer sind?



wohl Barsche, Zander, Hechte, etc.



> Was hast du für Köder und Kleinteile parat?



zu der Angel habe ich zwei Pakete (je 19,90 € - angeblich vorher 60 € je Paket) gekauft. Leider lag auch da keine Beschreibung bei - Aber das werde ich übers Internet schon raus bekommen - für den Anfang reicht es auf jeden Fall



> Stelle blos die Bremse der Rolle(der Drehknopf oben auf der Spule) so ein, dass die Schnur nicht reißt !



*und was wäre konkret die richtige Lösung ?*


----------



## YakuzaInk (16. August 2008)

*AW: absoluter Neuling - spontan Angel gekauft - nichts geht*

ja so das der fisch ein wenig schnur ziehen kann, nich zu viel, nich zu wenig. Kommt auf die größe des fisches drauf an. Probiers einfach mal aus in dem du die bremse in beide richtungen drehst und an der schnur ziehst. Drehst du nach rechts, geht die bremse auf d.h du kannst die schnur leichter abziehen und drehst du nach links is es umgekehrt


----------



## schwedenfan83 (16. August 2008)

*AW: absoluter Neuling - spontan Angel gekauft - nichts geht*



> [*]*und was wäre konkret die richtige Lösung ?*



-> etwa 10 Newton ! Scherz#6

so, dass du mit der Hand ordentlich ziehen musst damit die Rolle Schnur freigibt. Oder mach die Schnur irgendwo fest und zieh so stark , dass die Rute nen Halbkreis macht und stell dann die Bremse so ein, dass sie gerade Schnur freigibt..

..und nimm Stahlvorfächer mit#h


----------



## C.K. (16. August 2008)

*AW: absoluter Neuling - spontan Angel gekauft - nichts geht*

Ich verschiebe, es mal ins Junganglerforum.


----------



## Luiz (18. August 2008)

*AW: absoluter Neuling - spontan Angel gekauft - nichts geht*

lustige geschichte fw1962, hab mich ein wenig amüsiert und daran gedacht wie es bei mir mal angefangen hat. Es war bestimmt nicht anders! Ich hatte den vorteil immer mit anglern unterwegs zu sein und habe sehr viel und schnell dadurch gelernt. Das wird schon bei dir, einen schönen urlaub und einen fisch wünsche ich dir!

Lg


----------



## chivas (18. August 2008)

*AW: absoluter Neuling - spontan Angel gekauft - nichts geht*

die geschichte ist ja wirklich putzig xD

aber mal ehrlich, du patient ^^, meinste nicht, dass es mehr sinn macht, sich erstmal in ruhe anzuschauen, wie das alles funktioniert? ich stell mir grad vor, du fängst vielleicht wirklich nen fisch... und entweder reißt er dir ab mit deinem teuren sonderpreisköder ^^ oder du zerrst ihn wirklich irgendwie ans ufer. wie geht das dann weiter?

spaßig wäre es sicher, aber ganz bestimmt nicht für dein opfer -.-

aber vielleicht kannst du ja jemanden finden, der mit dir mal angeln geht...?


----------



## Gralf (18. August 2008)

*AW: absoluter Neuling - spontan Angel gekauft - nichts geht*

Ist doch schön. Die Hilfsbereitschaft der Auskunftgebenden ist unerschöpflich. #6




fw1962 schrieb:


> PS: Wir sind an einem sehr einsamen See - leider keine weiteren Angler aktuell zu sehen - und zum Laden wäre es über eine Stunde - das wollte ich vermeiden


 


chivas schrieb:


> aber vielleicht kannst du ja jemanden finden, der mit dir mal angeln geht...?


----------



## perca fluviatilis (20. August 2008)

*AW: absoluter Neuling - spontan Angel gekauft - nichts geht*

lol,Gralf deiner meinung bin ich auch


----------



## DNA (20. August 2008)

*AW: absoluter Neuling - spontan Angel gekauft - nichts geht*



YakuzaInk schrieb:


> Drehst du nach rechts, geht die bremse auf d.h du kannst die schnur leichter abziehen und drehst du nach links is es umgekehrt


Genau andersrum ist der Fall! 
Ich kenn die Rolle zwar nicht, aber ich glaube kaum, dass die Bremse ein Linksgewinde hat.


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. August 2008)

*AW: absoluter Neuling - spontan Angel gekauft - nichts geht*



DNA schrieb:


> Genau andersrum ist der Fall!
> Ich kenn die Rolle zwar nicht, aber ich glaube kaum, dass die Bremse ein Linksgewinde hat.



Nein hat der nicht, Du mußt das so sehen das man am Knopf dreht während die Spule weg vom Körper zeigt. Zeigt die Spule aber in Richtung Körper ist es im UZS sprich rechts herum


----------



## fisherb00n (4. September 2008)

*AW: absoluter Neuling - spontan Angel gekauft - nichts geht*

Kopfbremse: rechts auf
Heckbremse: links auf


----------

